# Help



## Xitheon (Dec 8, 2020)

I think I'm infatuated with another forum member. I should not say who they are but they are already in a relationship and they barely know me. I just want to be friends but I can't even PM them.

Venting.

I recently lost contact with my dearest friend and I am lonely and confused. I need people.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh no, that's horrible! Well, here, let me try to comfort.

All I cans say is this. While it is saddening that this member may be taken, all I can offer are words of support. Despite this saddening truth revealed, there is always a new day, and many of different people to encounter. This is not the end in terms of infatuations, and I will say this: there is hope! Even though that person is in a relationship, there is still more folks out there who could possibly be the same! You will get lucky!

And as for that contact, I am really sorry to hear that. It is always a horrid loss when those closest to you are lost in their contacts, and you cannot message them anymore. I can only offer support, and if you need someone to talk to, I am always here pal. Nobody deserves to be alone or confused, those are fates I wish not even on my worst enemy. I just hope you'll be alright, and I am always here, in case you need anyone to talk to.

I will do everything in my power to aid you, and help you with these issues! I vow it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2020)

Hmmm..

How will you be able to possibly make friends with this person if you don't talk with them?


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 8, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> How will you be able to possibly make friends with this person if you don't talk with them?



This person is a bit secretive about their content and seems to have chosen to make their profile private. And for some reason I think they've disabled private messages from non-friends.

I am autistic and socially inexperienced. I hope I'm not being a creep. I don't always understand social boundaries.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 8, 2020)

Just remember that the person you are infatuated with is the online persona they choose to put forth, not necessarily the person their self.

Also remember to respect the boundaries people set. If they're not being receptive, don't push.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 8, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I am autistic and socially inexperienced. I hope I'm not being a creep. I don't always understand social boundaries.



Well... me too! But they still let me work at a law firm!


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 8, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Just remember that the person you are infatuated with is the online persona they choose to put forth, not necessarily the person their self.
> 
> Also remember to respect the boundaries people set. If they're not being receptive, don't push.



Understood.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> This person is a bit secretive about their content and seems to have chosen to make their profile private. And for some reason I think they've disabled private messages from non-friends.
> 
> I am autistic and socially inexperienced. I hope I'm not being a creep. I don't always understand social boundaries.


Ah. Yeah, that can be a bit of a challenge.

And as Toby said, respect boundaries. The person may not be the same on the internet as it's far easier to lie or be someone else on the internet.

Though, that said.. I don't see any harm in normal interactions on the forum itself if they are public. Worst case scenario you could always ask more directly after a while.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 10, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I think I'm infatuated with another forum member. I should not say who they are but they are already in a relationship and they barely know me. I just want to be friends but I can't even PM them.


Good lord.... (I'm not trying to sound rude or nothing) but..... perhaps you need to expand your horizons some more dear.... as there's many people out there that are awesome, that you can (potentially find) that you may click with and relate to.... and so - it's a good idea to network, and keep trying..... (I always say).

It's none of my business really, but.... not just focusing on here, would be a good idea, in all honesty..... and - (when you're on here) - if you have some people on your watch list on here (that you trust) - then, perhaps you could network with some of them, and perhaps they may know "a friend (of a friend)" as they say...... which might lead to somewhere.

It's worth a try...... right?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 10, 2020)

Just go into their DMs and go “hi rp?”
Results shown that it works for all furries, it’s instinctual. Like how pain is bad.

_I am not responsible for any damages should you actually do this._


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Just remember that the person you are infatuated with is the online persona they choose to put forth, not necessarily the person their self.
> 
> Also remember to respect the boundaries people set. If they're not being receptive, don't push.


These are wise words. Anyway, reach out and and try to learn more about them. A simple hi or asking them an innocent question, nothing too personal. At the very least you may gain someone to talk with. People can be shy and introverted and all it takes is a first step to start a friendship.


----------

